# **** hunting in daytime



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

i just heard about this and i was wondering if anyone has done it or if you know how.
thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

good luck!
***** are nocturnal so your best bet is do it from dusk tell dawn. 
xdeano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Never actually hunted them in the daylight. They are, however, very easy to call in a night...


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

no i know they are nocturnal, but i heard of were you could call right out side of one of their dens and they would crawl out or something.


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Have you guys ever called them at night? That would be awesome..I guess I always thought the only way to hunt ***** at all was with a hound.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

At night they respond very aggressively to an e-caller recording of a **** fight...


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Les Johnson has a video about it on his web site.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

thats the only way we do it down here, is calling them. we'll set up on a fence line or somethin like that by an old school house or what have you, and they cant stand but not come into the **** fight tape. plus its alot of fun watchin run right towards you as you pop em with a 22


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

What is that site?


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sounds like fun! 8)


----------



## yotncooper (Sep 14, 2008)

Hunting ***** in the day light is easy, you just got to go to there house. By that i mean find a old abandond house, school house, grainry etc. and look in the attic or the basement in the walls and chimeny is good but you dont want to tear the place up couse they will never be back couse they dont have hiding spots.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

**** puppies works well too. Only at night have I ever called in a ****. 
xdeano


----------



## 597_hunter (Nov 3, 2007)

i tooken one while i was hunting bobcats shot it at around 40 yrds with a 22 mag.


----------



## campp (Feb 22, 2007)

put call on back side of den tree or out side of old buildings and use **** pupies sound also **** fight. they will come out in day light, ready for a fight. it is very exciting to see them coming for they mean to cause what ever is hurting the pups great harm. will come direct to call, also is helpful to have a decoy that has motion like jack in the box. give it a try you'll be amazed at the results when it works. if they are going to respond they will do it in not more than 5 minutes. good luck campp


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

im going to try that out campp
Thanks


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I heard that you can use a dog whistle and it will hurt the ***** ears and they will crawl out to see whats goin on giving you a chance to shoot em, has anyone tried it, does it work


----------

